# Substrate and vent screen options



## Low (Mar 19, 2012)

I keep dart frogs as well as tarantulas and as I was messing with one of my vivs today, a thought occured to me, would abg mix be a better alternative to ecoearth or straight topsoil?... Its great in very high humidity environments and doesnt break down easily, its made of peat, tree fern fiber, sphagnum, charcoal and coco husk.

Also, what about using vivarium vert kits like the junglebox.net kits for arboreal species?...the ones that consist of fiberglass net top panel vents and glass door and substrate dam...ive made my own for years and it seems to me that they would make great verts...especially for species prone to webbing the top like avics.

Suggestions?


----------



## Thistles (Mar 22, 2012)

I use ABG with my Ts and it works very well. The tanks used are similar too, just be sure you have adequate ventilation!


----------



## axle37 (Mar 30, 2012)

sorry to ask something so noobish, but what is AGB?
sorry *ABG*


----------

